# Indigo Child



## MamatoPeach (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you believe there are indigo children?

I went to a psychic with a friend when my daughter was a baby and he told me she was an indigo child. Didn't think much of it. But now that she is almost 3 and intense, I looked up indigo child and she fits.

Any parenting tips for raising indigo children....


----------



## by-the-lake (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow! I was in the WF store and an employee came at me and told me my baby (DS 7 months at the time) was indigo and crystal. I went to a psychic a few weeks later and asked her what color my babys aura was and she said 'indigo', and then she pointed at my 6 yo DD and said, 'so is she'. DD has asbergers (on the autistic spectrum) and fits the description of indigo to a 'tee'. We also found out that DS is special needs and super bright shortly thereafter. I do think there are indigo's. I can see (feel) it in some kids and not others.
I read that indigos should not be medicated for behaviors and allowed to be free in creativity and expression. In other words, seeing that you are on the GD forum, I think your baby is with the right mama!!!


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

Put me in the "don't believe" category. It's not my thing for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamatoPeach* 
Do you believe there are indigo children?

No.


----------



## Narmowen (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't believe.


----------



## Tigeresse (Nov 19, 2001)

I was told that my oldest was an "indigo" and 2nd oldest was "crystal". They did seem to fit some of the descriptions back then, but now that they are teenagers, they just seem like regular, awesome guys. So, even though I believe in auras, I don't put too much stock in whether they are indigo or crystal or whatever.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

I think understanding children's traits as part of their personalities rather than defiance/badness/etc. is a good thing.

I don't agree with tying it to concepts of spiritual evolution or whatever. I think this places an unnecessary burden on the child and parents to be 'evolved' rather than to grow and guide simply as the people they are. I see it as almost exactly the same as the kind of view that some fundamentalists hold with making every defiant/unwanted act in their kids a part of a spiritual battle. It has been a while since I read any Indigo Children stuff but as I remember it there was a lot of "Indigo Children vs. the world" rhetoric that made me very uncomfortable.

For me the core of respectful or gentle discipline is to deal with my child as an individual in the context of our family and society, and I don't find a belief system that pushes me to see my child as anything other than his or her unique self to be helpful because it raises the emotional stakes.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuildJenn* 
For me the core of respectful or gentle discipline is to deal with my child as an individual in the context of our family and society, and I don't find a belief system that pushes me to see my child as anything other than his or her unique self to be helpful because it raises the emotional stakes.

I hope that makes sense.
















GJ i was struggling to come up with the words. and your words here said it sooo beautifully. i sooo agree with that.

yes my dd has been called indigo. yes i have seen the similarities. and yes she has to be 'handled' differently. not because she is indigo but because of who she is. some of it coincides with what the site says about indigo, but really its about her. not this band of children...

however i will say one thing about belief systems. at least for me. it gives me another way of looking at parenting. more tools. always not necessarily 'bad' though. some have come in handy (not coz my dd fits their belief system, but coz they suggestion suits my dd) but many have been shocking.

so just coz dd fits these characteristics of a indigo child i am not going to use their parenting advice. i am not going to treat all indigos in that manner. but more as individuals.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Nope, don't believe in it at all.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

No, I don't believe in this concept. I find it both offensive and ludicrous.


----------



## daniellebluetoo (Jul 11, 2008)

With out a doubt 100%.

My son is an indigo, and after all the research I've done on it, it's helped me to better understand and parent him. Doreen virtues "youtube" clips have been spot on and tremendously helpful. I've also had several intuitives tell me that both myself and my son are indigos.

I've always known he was different, he is my first and only child so far, and was/is NEVER like other children I had known, (except myself) even from birth. When Ds was 4, he was recounting past lives. He's always been empathic and we are psychically in-tuned with each other to the point that I have to be very aware of my thoughts and emotions around him, even putting up energetic circles around him and myself to protect him from things that a child shouldn't be exposed to.

So yes, I believe there are people including myself and my son that can be described as "indigos" and we often have a different way of doing, looking, saying and being.

Blessings, Danielle


----------



## MamatoPeach (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I hope to hear more!


----------



## candelaria80 (Nov 21, 2009)

It's funny that this came up. DD and I were shopping a few months ago at our local baby resale store and a lady came up to us insisting that our LO was a "crystal child". She told me to research it, which I did, and I guess she has some traits, but I would say I absolutely do not believe or put any stock in the concept. I am a tough sell though.









Funny side note - Now when ever she does something new or amazing (to us) we always look at eachother and say, "that's because she's a cyrstal child"


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of the whole Indigo child movement. Personally I feel it again labels and pigeonholes children, and encourages parents to look for behaviours that might not really be abnormal, and/or for an excuse to treat them differently. Now, with that being said, there are certainly children in this world who are more intuitive and who display signs of what is referred to as "Indigo". And I am certain that there are people with an indigo aura. However, I personally think it's kind of like other common diagnoses - certainly some children have it, but I suspect it's not quite the epidemic level that's being claimed. As for tips in raising a child who is "indigo", love your child. Follow their lead. Give them freedom to explore who they are while maintaining boundries and respect for others. For any child who may be different in some way, the best advice I would give is not to limit their interests or discourage them from exploring them further.


----------



## ImaSophie (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 
I'm not a big fan of the whole Indigo child movement. Personally I feel it again labels and pigeonholes children, and encourages parents to look for behaviours that might not really be abnormal, and/or for an excuse to treat them differently. Now, with that being said, there are certainly children in this world who are more intuitive and who display signs of what is referred to as "Indigo". And I am certain that there are people with an indigo aura. However, I personally think it's kind of like other common diagnoses - certainly some children have it, but I suspect it's not quite the epidemic level that's being claimed. As for tips in raising a child who is "indigo", love your child. Follow their lead. Give them freedom to explore who they are while maintaining boundries and respect for others. For any child who may be different in some way, the best advice I would give is not to limit their interests or discourage them from exploring them further.

I agree with this, I feel its just another way for parents to set there children apart from other children and make hem special. IMO all kids are special "Indigo" or not.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

I think it's clever marketing that sells books by telling parents that some of their kid's less appealing characteristics are "special" - but that's about it.

There was a really good thread on this topic fairly recently.


----------



## Tway (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImaSophie* 
I agree with this, I feel its just another way for parents to set there children apart from other children and make hem special. IMO all kids are special "Indigo" or not.

I had to look up "Indigo children" as I'd never heard of it before, and I agree with ImaSophie. I think we as parents like to believe our kids are special, and they are--to us.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Another nonbeliever here - and for all the reasons previously mentioned.


----------

